# changing keys with geli



## eydaimon (Oct 8, 2014)

I have two devices in my zfs pool. They're both on top of geli().  I used two separate keys for the two devices and in retrospect, that's overkill and is just causing me undue headaches.

So... I've tried making both use the same key, but with no success. This is what I've tried:


```
geli init -s 4096 -K mykey /dev/ada1 # (enter pass)
 geli attach -k mykey  /dev/ada1 # (enter pass); 
geli setkey -k newkey /dev/ada1
geli detach /dev/ada1
geli attach -k newkey /dev/ada1  # (enter pass -> FAIL )
```

This fails. Am I totally off base here?


----------

